# Anyone read "the 5 love languages"



## magmag (Dec 2, 2009)

Alot of ideas in that book make sooo much sense. I haven't finished reading yet but I've read about each of the 5 love languages and I've realized that I've though for years that I was showing my H love, but I was showing "acts of service" love and that's not what he needed. It was what I grew up seeing so that's what I thought was right.

I still have to read further cause I'm still not sure if he's a "quality time" or a "words of affirmation". 

I've learned alot and when I'm done reading I'm really going to ask H to read it too. 

Of all the books I've tried to read since this all came about this one really makes the most sense.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree, great book. I bought the audio version for my h since he has a long commute to work. There is a quiz at the end you can both take that tells you which of the 5 you are.


----------



## Weathered (Dec 15, 2009)

It's an excellent resource, and one to read over and over, alone and together, for reminders and confirmations. The love languages may even change with time.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I read it as well, wish I had read it earlier in my relationship, it makes a lot of sense and I think it should be read from time to time just so we don't forget what our responsibility is to our partners, we just let our relationships go thinking we can just take care of ourselves and the other will just accept that......comunication is key to any relationship and I'm all for any method that helps us perfect this..


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

The Five Love Languages is a great book...unless your spouse has depression and/or other mental issues. It's difficult to apply the principles and for them to work, under these circumstances.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I found it to be very helpful in not only understanding what my wife considered me showing her I loved her but understanding my own language as well. Read it over years ago, might be time for a refresher. Well worth the investment.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a great book and I recommend it a lot. Unfortunately, my marriage was too far gone by the time I got around to reading it. It will provide a positive influence on future relationships though.

If you enjoyed that book, you may also like a book by Andy Andrews titled "The Noticer". It's more of an inspirational book, but you'll see the "love languages" at work in it.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing, insightful book that I recommend on this board all the time. I too read it too late so anyone who is just starting to consider leaving their spouse please read this book first.


----------



## Nice Guys Finish Last (Jan 4, 2010)

I definitely recommend this book. My only regret is that I read it too late. If your spouse is still around, read it now! It's important to find out their love languages.


----------

